
Email marketing from tech perspective - andrebrov
https://medium.com/@andreirebrov/email-marketing-from-tech-perspective-d0b5707b3533#.tqy5y5r7d
======
StanAngeloff
I've worked with my team on marketing software for the past 4 years. We've
managed to make segmentation, targeting & personalization a few mouse clicks
away. Yet without a strong, quality message that's well timed most campaigns
fail.

Good article and useful general advice at the end.

~~~
shostack
To add, all the segmentation data in the world won't help you unless you have
the volume of personalized content to use that data for providing relevant
communications. If you have one writer that can barely keep up with the
current demand, telling them you need five versions of a newsletter with very
different content is a moot point.

That said, having the data available to enable this level of personalization
down the line is better than not having it from a marketing perspective. The
house email list is often a company's most valuable marketing asset. The
better segmented it is, the more valuable that data asset becomes.

